# UPDATE:Kidding watch for Sandi,EllieandMaple! All kidded! Pics added



## RedStickLA (Jan 8, 2011)

These will be my very first kids and I am so excited! I can hardly wait!!! Sandi and Ellie are starting to soften so they may have taken on the first breeding and Maple on the second. The barn is cleaned and my kidding supply kit is ready!   

Haystack Farm Pecan Sandi Sandi
ADGA 1X JR. Reserve Grand Champion
Bred to MCH/CH Piddlin Acres Bobbys Cassanova *S EX90
(Day 150) Due 1st date 1/13/11 and 2nd date 1/18/11







Thunderhill A Elektra Ellie Blue Eyes & Moonspots -
ADGA 1X JR. Grand Champion, 1X JR. Best in Show,
AGS 1X JR. Grand Champion, NDGA 1X JR. Grand Champion
Bred to MCH Bluff Creek PH Socrates- Blue eyes
(Day 150) Due 1st date 1/12/11 and 2nd date 1/18/11






Bluff Creek SQ Sugar Maple Maple
ADGA 1X JR. Grand Champion
AGS 1X JR. Grand Champion
Bred to MCH/CH Piddlin Acres Bobbys Cassanova *S EX90
(Day 150) Due 1st date 1/14/11 and 2nd date 1/18/11


----------



## lilhill (Jan 8, 2011)

Babies, babies, babies ... sending happy thoughts your way that you will have uneventful kiddings and lots of pink!


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Jan 8, 2011)

Sandi is a beautiful girl!


----------



## crazyland (Jan 8, 2011)

Gorgeous girls you have. Can't wait to see babies!


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 8, 2011)

Good luck with your kidding.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jan 8, 2011)

Best of luck!


----------



## ChksontheRun (Jan 8, 2011)

Best wishes, we will be watching together!!!!  Can't wait for baby pics.


----------



## RedStickLA (Jan 8, 2011)

Thank you all!!!!


----------



## RedStickLA (Jan 8, 2011)

greenfamilyfarms said:
			
		

> Sandi is a beautiful girl!


Thank you! Her udder is looking awesome!  She is going to have great capacity as a first freshener!


----------



## rebelINny (Jan 8, 2011)

Good luck. Hoping lots of girls for you!


----------



## julieq (Jan 8, 2011)

Fantastic looking doe line up!  Be sure and post pictures of the kids!


----------



## RedStickLA (Jan 8, 2011)

Thank you! And don't worry I will post lots of baby pics!


----------



## PattySh (Jan 8, 2011)

Beautiful does! Best wishes for EASY KIDDINGS and excellent easy milking does!  Colorful offspring for sure from those gals!


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Jan 9, 2011)

Beautiful girls!!  I wish you all the best!!!  Healthy deliveries for all!!!
Have fun!!  Enjoy!!  

Cant wait for baby pics!!!


----------



## RedStickLA (Jan 9, 2011)

Thank y'all!!! 

They are progressing! Getting very posty and steep in the rump. We have seen some staring into space and adjusting of the babies!   They are softening up but still have ligs....I am thinking within the next 3 days for Sandi and Ellie. Maple a little longer...unless she makes some quick progress.


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 10, 2011)

Good luck and enjoy.

You said 3 days....in doe code speak, that's at least a week.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jan 10, 2011)

Looking forward to pics of what those gorgeous girls give you!!


----------



## RedStickLA (Jan 10, 2011)

I pray it's not a week! Thank y'all!

Sandi's ligs are a lot softer this morning!!!   But not gone yet. And both Sandi and Ellie have a whitish discharge this morning...and hanging out in the barn.


----------



## helmstead (Jan 10, 2011)

Very exciting breedings!  Can't wait to see what you get!


----------



## RedStickLA (Jan 10, 2011)

Thank You Kate!


----------



## RedStickLA (Jan 12, 2011)

Maple Kidded today! It's a beautiful Girl!!! She looks just like her mom!  

   Pictures coming soon!


----------



## chandasue (Jan 12, 2011)

Awesome! Can't wait for pics!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## Roll farms (Jan 12, 2011)

Congrats!!


----------



## helmstead (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## mossyStone (Jan 12, 2011)

Grats


----------



## AkTomboy (Jan 13, 2011)

RedStickLA said:
			
		

> Maple Kidded today! It's a beautiful Girl!!! She looks just like her mom!
> 
> Pictures coming soon!


Sweet


----------



## Our7Wonders (Jan 13, 2011)

congratulations!!!!!!  Can't wait to see them!


----------



## lilhill (Jan 13, 2011)

I've seen her and she's GORGEOUS!


----------



## RedStickLA (Jan 13, 2011)

Thank you all! 
 Introducing.... 
"Bayou Country CAS Magnolia"





Little "Maggie" arrived on 1-12-2011 at about 3:00pm! She is a doll! 












Maple needed a little help but all went well and they are both doing great! Maple is a First Freshener and is a great mama! I couldn't be happier! 
It's going to be another busy day...Sandi and Ellie have both lost their ligs!


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 13, 2011)

What a little doll! Congratulations!


----------



## RedStickLA (Jan 13, 2011)

Thank you Karen!


----------



## KellyHM (Jan 13, 2011)

Adorable!!

ETA: <calling my brother in Baton Rouge to tell him about the adorable kid he needs to steal>


----------



## DouglasPeeps (Jan 13, 2011)

She is adorable!


----------



## rebelINny (Jan 13, 2011)

Congrats! Nice little doe. Good luck with the other two.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jan 13, 2011)

Congrats!  Good luck with the other two does!


----------



## RedStickLA (Jan 16, 2011)

Ellie had twins! on 1-14-2011 @ 3am
The boy is the Silver buckskin with Blue eyes and Moonspots. The girl is the Chamoisee. They both are beautiful! Boy it is going to be hard to let that little boy go...he is so pretty the pictures just don't do him justice! I will be keeping the little girl. No names picked yet...still thinking.
































*Edited to add...*
Ellie's buck kid has been named...
"Bayou Country SOC SilverBullet"
Still trying to decide between two names for the doe kid.


----------



## RedStickLA (Jan 16, 2011)

Sandi had twins! on 1-14-2011 @ 1PM
The girl is black and white and the boy is black and white BUT it's easy to tell them apart...the girl has black ears and the boy has white ears!  They are too cute! I love black and white goats! It is going to be so hard to sale both of them! No names pick yet...still thinking but it will be some thing to do with Candy, cookies, or sweets...Sandi is "Pecan Sandi" after my mom's Pecan Sandies cookies.





















*Edited to add...*
Sandi's kids have been named...
Doe kid "Bayou Country CAS LicoriceTwist" 
Buck kid "Bayou Country CAS Oh Henry"


----------



## helmstead (Jan 16, 2011)




----------



## mossyStone (Jan 16, 2011)

All of those babies are just to cute and sweet... Congrats!!!!


----------



## Ariel301 (Jan 16, 2011)

Adorable! Congratulations! I like the black and white ones too.


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 16, 2011)

Beautiful!  Congrats!


----------



## julieq (Jan 16, 2011)

Congratulations!  Hug those cute kids for me!   

Some of us still have a couple of months to go, ugh!


----------



## crazyland (Jan 16, 2011)

OMG they are all so adorable!
Congrats to all the new mommas. 
To bad you live so far away! 


Sarotti is my favorite Chocolate, and I like it dark.


----------



## chandasue (Jan 16, 2011)

Ugh!   You guys are killing me with cuteness!!!


----------



## hoosierchick (Jan 16, 2011)

Oh my, that lil white eared boy is  a total dollbaby!


----------



## scrambledmess (Jan 16, 2011)

So adorably cute!


----------



## RedStickLA (Jan 17, 2011)

Thank Y'all!


----------



## lilhill (Jan 17, 2011)

I've got first dibbs on the silver buckskin buckling.


----------



## helmstead (Jan 17, 2011)

lilhill said:
			
		

> I've got first dibbs on the silver buckskin buckling.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jan 17, 2011)

Ellie's kids are beautiful!  The buckling is nice, but I'd LOVE to snag a bay chammie some day.  Looks like a teeny Ober baby!

Our new Thunderhill buck is half brother to your Ellie and you've made me even MORE impatient to get him home and get some babies on the ground.   Congratulations!!


----------



## rebelINny (Jan 17, 2011)

I love that buckling with the white ears! How unique!:e


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 17, 2011)

All your kids are just adorable. Congratulations!


----------



## RedStickLA (Jan 17, 2011)

Thank you all!


----------

